
Yahoo Puzzles Over $4 Billion Tax Break - mjfern
http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB10001424052970204331304577143121744990212-lMyQjAxMTAyMDAwNTEwNDUyWj.html
======
ars
It's a failure of the tax code that these types of gimmicks are a: possible,
and b: necessary.

Yahoo should not be faulted for using this method - whoever wrote the tax code
should be faulted for making it possible. Or necessary.

If this type of thing should not be taxed, just make it explicit and forget
the games. Or make it impossible - but don't make it possible only via a
gimmick.

